# 42G cube setup



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

that's what you guys missed. Will try to set up something. Pictures will be placed as soon as it ready









*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

I just want to know, does the euro brace made out of 1 piece of glass, or 4 pieces?


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

bigfishy said:


> I just want to know, does the euro brace made out of 1 piece of glass, or 4 pieces?


 . it is always 4 pieces

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## TypeZERO (Jul 20, 2007)

Nice tank sig! whats up with having a big DT and a cube to go along with it trend i see.
Traditionally its 4 piece for euro brace, but some companies do 1 piece euro brace for extra $$.


----------



## damsel_den (Oct 31, 2011)

Thanks for rubbing it in Greg! I can't wait to see it complete


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

damsel_den said:


> Thanks for rubbing it in Greg! I can't wait to see it complete


Hopefully, I will run it one day. For now overflow should be re-done completely. the tank is very nice and clean and defenetely cost every penny that I paid.
This is the original rimless Miracle tank with the highest quality silicon job. It is drilled on the back with overflow box, but eurobrace was added and as result there is no way to maintain or to make 90 elbow inside the box. I will try to make vertical overflow box from the bottom to the top.

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## damsel_den (Oct 31, 2011)

Ill post pics of mine wednesday so it will get you motivated to get it up and running lol


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Here we go. Removed DIY euro brace and we got beautiful Miracles custom made rimless tank  

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

started to work on the new overflow part. Installed new Bulkhead and 90 elbow to make future overflow silent

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

Good job Greg hoping to see this tank running soon


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

explor3r said:


> Good job Greg hoping to see this tank running soon


in your house ?

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

sig said:


> in your house ?


Wouldn't fit down his stairs!

IMO, the durso cap should be a touch higher. I find the salt creep builds up in it, and blocks the air hole. I have to do mine over. If I don't keep it clean with fresh RO water it clogs, and then flushes my overflow! Scary sound to wake up to!!!!


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

I will ask you tomorrow about it. I am at home after 3:30

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

sig said:


> I will ask you tomorrow about it. I am at home after 3:30


I'll give you a call in the afternoon

Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


----------

